# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Grande Barreira australiana perdeu metade dos corais

## João Magano

> Grande Barreira australiana perdeu metade dos corais
> 
> A Grande Barreira australiana de Coral, declarada Património da Humanidade em 1981, já perdeu mais de metade dos seus corais nos últimos 27 anos, revela um estudo divulgado esta terça-feira.
> 
> A investigação, realizada por peritos do Instituto Australiano de Ciências Marinhas, assinala que a destruição dos corais foi causada em 48% pelas fortes tempestades e em 42% pela presença de coroas de espinhos, acanthaster planci no nome científico.
> 
> Outro dos fatores indicados para o desaparecimento dos corais é a sua descoloração em consequência do stress provocado pelas alterações ambientais.
> 
> A investigação assinala também que se fossem aniquiladas as coroas de espinhos, a taxa anual de recuperação dos corais poderia aumentar em 0,89%.
> ...



http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Socie...2804236&page=1

----------


## João Magano

> Grande Barreira perdeu mais de metade da área de corais
> 
> A Grande Barreira, ao largo da Austrália, perdeu mais de metade da sua área de coral nos últimos 27 anos, como resultado de tempestades e da predação de uma espécie de estrela-do-mar, segundo um estudo publicado na revista Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.
> 
> “Em termos de escala geográfica e dimensão do declínio, o que se está a passar na Grande Barreira de Coral não tem precedentes no mundo”, disse à agência Reuters John Gunn, o director do Instituto australiano de Ciências Marinhas (AIMS, sigla em inglês), com sede na cidade de Townsville.
> 
> Os recifes de coral do planeta estão ameaçados, especialmente pelo aumento das temperaturas e da acidez dos oceanos e por tempestades mais fortes. Mas na Grande Barreira de Coral, ecossistema que se estende ao longo de dois mil quilómetros, as ameaças são mais pronunciadas, revela nesta terça-feira um estudo daquele instituto.
> 
> As conclusões da investigação resultaram de um programa de monitorização a mais de 100 recifes de coral de 1985 a 1993 e de censos anuais a outros 47 recifes. “Os nossos investigadores passaram mais de 2700 dias no mar”, disse Peter Doherty, do instituto de Ciências Marinhas.
> ...


http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1565484

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Viva João ... Já à imenso tempo que não aparecias por cá ou então sou eu que ando imensamente distraído.
Tudo bem? Estás de volta?

Abraços,
Rui

----------

